# IWPA weight pull/Sat. 9/13



## bkwil (Sep 7, 2007)

PA Early Fall Challenge Weight Pull
Saturday, September 13, 2008
A one day, IWPA(http://ipwa.net/)sanctioned, All breed, wheeled event
held on dirt drive at Orchid Hills Traininghttp://OrchardHillsTraining.com/

Entries: 7am to 9am *A $5/dog late fee will apply for entriestaken after 9am

Weigh in: 7am to 9:15am

Handler's Meeting: 9:15am

Start time: Novice will start at 9:45am, pro classes will start at11am or immediately following the novice pull, whichever issooner.

Entry fee: Pro $20 for the first dog, $15 for each additionaldog..you need not be a member of the IWPA to compete, the provisional feeis covered in the entry fee. Novice: $7/dog...a limited amount ofharnesses will be available for novice dogs to use

Prizes: TBA

Chief Judge: Melissa Kehler -http://www.alaskandream.org

Organizer: Sheryl Franklin (610-792-4597) [email protected]

Directions -http://orchardhillstraining.com/directions.html
Directions from Allentown, Harrisburg, Central New Jersey: I-78 E orW to Allentown. Exit at Cedar Crest Blvd. south toward Emmaus (LehighValley Hospital will be on your right). At �T� turn right (ChestnutStreet / PA-29 S) continue south on PA-29 to the merge with PA-100 S.Continue to Hereford, then stay on PA-100 S four more miles to Bally. Inthe middle of town is Longacre Electric (orange and blue sign) turn rightonto N. Church Street, go up hill approx. 1 mile. See pond on left side,turn left onto Bella Vista Lane. Continue on dirt drive until you come tothe agility fields and our white fabric covered structure.

From Pa. Turnpike: Take the Northeast Extension I-476 to the Quakertownexit, bear right onto PA-663 S (heading to Pennsburg). In Pennsburg, atintersection with PA-29 there is a Wendy's and a Rite Aid Pharmacy, turnright onto PA-29 N to town of Hereford (Turkey Hill convenience store andlight). Turn left onto PA-100 S to town of Bally (continue asabove).

From Philadelphia: PA-422 or PA-73 to PA-100 N to town of Bally. AtLongacre's Electric, turn left onto N. Church Street. Go approx. 1 mile,on left you�ll see a pond, turn left on Bella Vista Lane. Follow till yousee agility fields.

For Mapquest or Google Maps, use Bally PA as your destination and followdirections above.

Site Amenities:
Port-A-Potties will be available on site. You must clean up afteryour dogs; failure to do so may result in excusal from the pull.

Hotel /Motel Info
Hotels that accept dogs are becoming more difficult to find; pleasebe responsible. Hotels may charge an additional fee for pets. All hotelsare about 15-40 minutes away from the pull site with the exception of theCab Motel, which is only minutes away.
Motel 6 Pottstown 78 Robinson Street, Pottstown Pa. (610) 819-128815 Minutes Away
Comfort Inn Pottstown SR 100 & Shoemaker Rd., Pottstown, PA(610) 326-5000 20 Minutes away
Comfort Inn & Suites 1905 John Fries Hwy, Quakertown, PA (215)538-3000 30 Minutes away
Extended Stay America Allentown-Bethlehem 3050 Schoenersville Rd,Bethlehem, PA (610) 866-8480 35 minutes away
Sleep Inn Allentown 327 Star Road, Allentown, PA (610) 395-6603 35minutes away
Comfort Inn Bethlehem US 22 and Rt. 191, Bethlehem, PA (610)865-6300 35 minutes away
Microtel Inn � Allentown 1880 Steelstone Road, Allentown, PA 35minutes away
Red Roof Inn Allentown Bethlehem 1846 Catasauqua Road, Allentown,PA (610) 264-5404 35 minutes away

Parking & RV & Camping Information:
There is plenty of parking on site. Overnight parking ofself-contained, RV�s, and tents will be permitted at the site for Friday& Saturday nights only. There is a $20 per night fee and we ask thatyou arrive before 9 Pm as this is a residential area. No hook-ups areavailable.
To setup for RV & Campting, please contact
Orchard Hills Training Center -http://orchardhillstraining.com/ -
Bella Vista Lane, Barto, Pa 19504
Beverly Melcher
Phone (610) 845-7022
Fax (610) 845-0722
email: [email protected]

Vendors:
Food Vending
Dog Equipment -http://www.alaskandream.org (harnesses, leashes, toys, muchmore)
If you are interested in setting up as a vendor, please [email protected]

Please note:
All IWPA rules apply.
This is an all breed event...mixed breeds are welcome too.
All dogs must be under physical control at all times, and on a 6ft leashor smaller..no flexi's
No human aggressive dogs or dog aggressive humans are allowed.
Come prepared to clean up after your dogs. Anyone not cleaning upafter their dogs will be told to leave.
No drugs or alcohol allowed. Violaters will be told to leave.
Spectators and Novice are allowed and welcomed!
Rain or shine event.
Come prepared with crates, the holding area will be enforced!


----------

